# Phrag Don Wimbur



## Achamore (Mar 4, 2020)

Can't recall where and when I bought this, and it looked a bit forlorn as it developed such a long stem growing way out of the pot. But it developed such a remarkably strong profusion of blooms that have been emerging over the past 2 months, finally felt the need to photograph it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Mar 4, 2020)

var stanhopea?


----------



## orchid527 (Mar 4, 2020)

Well done! I have several Don Wimbers and I've never had that many flowers open at the same time. Mike


----------



## abax (Mar 4, 2020)

Very nice blooming. Phrags are always doing surprising
things. Perhaps that's why we love them.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 6, 2020)

I've been growing Don Wimbur specimens for nearly 20 years now, and never had any bloom quite like this one. All the more remarkable for the stem being so long and outside the pot.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 6, 2020)

Another photo, showing the stem.


----------



## Dandrobium (Mar 6, 2020)

Wow! Can't say I've ever seen one presented or potted like this!


----------



## Achamore (Mar 7, 2020)

Dandrobium said:


> Wow! Can't say I've ever seen one presented or potted like this!


Yes, me neither. I felt bad about it for a few years, seeing it grow so far out of the pot, and little (no) support for the stem. But then it developed this incredibly strong spike, much to my amazement.


----------



## BrucherT (Mar 7, 2020)

Achamore said:


> Yes, me neither. I felt bad about it for a few years, seeing it grow so far out of the pot, and little (no) support for the stem. But then it developed this incredibly strong spike, much to my amazement.


I am agog. One for the books. What medium is it in? Do any of your other plants behave similarly?


----------



## MaxC (Mar 7, 2020)

Thank you for the additional photo. I was wondering why it looked like it was mounted, I kept turning my phone to see if I was looking at it upside down. Very interesting.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 8, 2020)

BrucherT said:


> I am agog. One for the books. What medium is it in? Do any of your other plants behave similarly?


It is in bark, and watered heavily every 2nd day, sometimes daily.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 8, 2020)

MaxC said:


> Thank you for the additional photo. I was wondering why it looked like it was mounted, I kept turning my phone to see if I was looking at it upside down. Very interesting.


At one point 2 years ago, I was on the verge of throwing it out, as it had become so straggly, and as the stem was so long and out of the pot, surely nothing much could come of it again. I was surprised as any of you at how it grew this spike totally contrary to expectations..!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 11, 2020)

You probably should have air-layered it or added another pot (sans bottom) on top of that pot. I've seen a bunch like that and huge plants with multiple growths spiking. I need you to start sending me your water!  Yay besseae hybrids! Thanks for sharing your Don Wimber.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 12, 2020)

You're right. I don't know what "air-layering" is, but a 2nd pot sounds good, should have thought to do so already..!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 13, 2020)

Air-layering is when you make a temporary media holder around a stolonous growth for it to root in, then remove and plant the new growth when it has roots.


----------



## Achamore (Mar 14, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Air-layering is when you make a temporary media holder around a stolonous growth for it to root in, then remove and plant the new growth when it has roots.


Many thanks, just didn't know the term.


----------



## MaxC (Mar 20, 2020)

Achamore said:


> Many thanks, just didn't know the term.



Here's a couple pics of my recent air-layering of a besseae 'Amazonas'. I put a second larger pot around the original pot and stacked more growcubes around the stolonous growth that is trying to climb.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 27, 2020)

Thanks Max. We use rock wool cubes, a little bark, and moss for our airlayering.


----------

